
Formal Specification of the x86 Instruction Set Architecture [pdf] - ENOTTY
https://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/10697957.pdf
======
timonoko
2011? Whaaat? Science has ended, there is nothing new to discover anymore.

------
tomcam
I wonder if even Intel ever had a document this complete.

